# Who sells/builds Storm shelter in Philippines



## erikswed (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi
After Friday Typhoon Haiyan I want to build a storm shelter
at our house in Mindanao. Storm shelter made of concrete or steel, above ground or underground anything will do?

Who sell/build Storm shelter in Philippines?

/erik


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would go with concrete with reinforced steel. Also, recommend it be at least 20M above sea level if at all possible (depending on how close to the coast you are). From what I read the storm surge in Tacloban went at least 1km inland. Tacloban is low lying and flat. 

You might want to look at something that is either domed or looks to the north (most storms come from the south and either east or west). Maybe built into the side of a hill??

I doubt that there is anyone in the business of making these. Your best bet is to find a good design and hire someone local to build to your specs. (generator, well pump access come to mind)

Someone was posting on here about the same thing the other day and I can't find the link.


----------



## erikswed (Nov 15, 2013)

The house is inland far away from water. I guess then it just need to be strong enough for wind and flying debris. Must try to find a good design and hire someone, that's a good idea thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Storm Safety Shelters/Houses*

Jon has some good ideas here and all sound reasonable to me. In or on the island of Guam,, not too far from the Philippines, they deal with these kinds of storms every year. As a result most all homes are solid concrete that is steel reinforced. Don't know who to contact personally but you might try getting phone numbers or email addresses for contractors there. They would probably have specs and building plans that you could buy and use...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Jon has some good ideas here and all sound reasonable to me. In or on the island of Guam,, not too far from the Philippines, they deal with these kinds of storms every year. As a result most all homes are solid concrete that is steel reinforced. Don't know who to contact personally but you might try getting phone numbers or email addresses for contractors there. They would probably have specs and building plans that you could buy and use...


I would also research the US Navy specs (maybe DOD) for housing in Okinawa. Those places have survived many a typhoon without issue. Albeit most of their housing doesn't have to deal with tidal surge.


----------



## erikswed (Nov 15, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I would also research the US Navy specs (maybe DOD) for housing in Okinawa. Those places have survived many a typhoon without issue. Albeit most of their housing doesn't have to deal with tidal surge.


I sent out some Emails see what response I get. Especially Ianconstruction in Guam.

The DOD STANDARDS would be cool but maybe get to expensive


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Your House*



erikswed said:


> I sent out some Emails see what response I get. Especially Ianconstruction in Guam.
> 
> The DOD STANDARDS would be cool but maybe get to expensive



If you own your home and don't have to worry about the ocean crashing into it can't you just strengthen your house instead of making a shelter? And do things like have plywood on standby to cover windows. Or strengthen one room to retreat to.

From the on the ground pics I've seen it appears sturdy well built concrete/brick homes are still standing. It's when they're made substandard that there was trouble.

Or maybe I'm just completely ignorant


----------



## erikswed (Nov 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> If you own your home and don't have to worry about the ocean crashing into it can't you just strengthen your house instead of making a shelter? And do things like have plywood on standby to cover windows. Or strengthen one room to retreat to.
> 
> From the on the ground pics I've seen it appears sturdy well built concrete/brick homes are still standing. It's when they're made substandard that there was trouble.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just completely ignorant



Yea maybe that's the way to do it. Yea why not, one of the rooms could be reinforced. On Friday the Haiyan storm wind was around 200mph and that is crazy. I live in sweden, we have every second year in autumn a storm with wind at 55mph. We dont go out that day it's a bit risky


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Weather Dangers*



erikswed said:


> Yea maybe that's the way to do it. Yea why not, one of the rooms could be reinforced. On Friday the Haiyan storm wind was around 200mph and that is crazy. I live in sweden, we have every second year in autumn a storm with wind at 55mph. We dont go out that day it's a bit risky


Staying inside during high wind is a wise idea. Here, when there is a typhoon, high winds make even a plastic drink lid or blade of grass travelling through the air a weapon that can cause death.
If you get the chance, watch the movie titled "Night Of The Twisters." (Below)... Almost the same effect in a typhoon with items flying through the air. Scary stuff and pays to have a home that will keep everyone safe in the event of such things.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

erikswed said:


> Yea maybe that's the way to do it. Yea why not, one of the rooms could be reinforced. On Friday the Haiyan storm wind was around 200mph and that is crazy. I live in sweden, we have every second year in autumn a storm with wind at 55mph. We dont go out that day it's a bit risky


Would be easy to put a rebar reinforced concrete ceiling on the CR to turn it into a shelter, then if the house roof blows off you're still ok


----------



## erikswed (Nov 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Would be easy to put a rebar reinforced concrete ceiling on the CR to turn it into a shelter, then if the house roof blows off you're still ok


That sounds like a rebuild of the house, what about the room, should I madrass the walls of the room with steel-plates or??. Any tips on that would be grate. Turning one room into a safe-room feels more and more like duable


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

erikswed said:


> That sounds like a rebuild of the house, what about the room, should I madrass the walls of the room with steel-plates or??. Any tips on that would be grate. Turning one room into a safe-room feels more and more like duable


Others may have answers or experience with the steel plating etc. But one thing comes to mind with the "safe room" approach. There needs to be some form of ventilation as well as being large enough to hold not only the family members, but also to have room for a 5 to 7 day supply of food, water, and needed first aid materials and Rx medicines etc. Also, that safe room needs to be secure enough to keep out the criminal element that I am reading about in and around the typhoon hit area. Major disasters can and will turn decent people into dangerous animals...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Others may have answers or experience with the steel plating etc. But one thing comes to mind with the "safe room" approach. There needs to be some form of ventilation as well as being large enough to hold not only the family members, but also to have room for a 5 to 7 day supply of food, water, and needed first aid materials and Rx medicines etc. Also, that safe room needs to be secure enough to keep out the criminal element that I am reading about in and around the typhoon hit area. Major disasters can and will turn decent people into dangerous animals...


Yes it would depend on if you need to live in it also, got the feeling this was just to survive the hr or two the typhoon is passing thru but guess you need to be able to eat or drink after!

I was just throwing ideas out there, I'm sure there's tons of info on this stuff online especially with the doomsday sites.


----------



## erikswed (Nov 15, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Others may have answers or experience with the steel plating etc. But one thing comes to mind with the "safe room" approach. There needs to be some form of ventilation as well as being large enough to hold not only the family members, but also to have room for a 5 to 7 day supply of food, water, and needed first aid materials and Rx medicines etc. Also, that safe room needs to be secure enough to keep out the criminal element that I am reading about in and around the typhoon hit area. Major disasters can and will turn decent people into dangerous animals...


Requirement for the room is, strong enough during a storm. The other elements of threats as you mention, have surely increase and it's terrifying but hey what can we do if we get robbed, just give them what they want and not start something that can escalate to something more threatening then the storm. :brushteeth:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Also, that safe room needs to be secure enough to keep out the criminal element that I am reading about in and around the typhoon hit area. Major disasters can and will turn decent people into dangerous animals...


This is more true than not. Images of Hurricane Katrina come to mind. It just shows you how close civilization is to all out chaos. I understand how the police/military provide the stability to avoid most of this. It is outrageous for a Federal government to think that a local governments can handle the security situation on their own for disasters of such magnitude. The Federal governments should be able to wade in almost immediately to prevent the needless atrocities (revenge murders, rape, robberies) that commonly occur with the vacuum of civil order that commonly follow these events. 

I have witnessed these behaviors in post-war and post-catastrophe situations and see this as an all too common pattern irregardless of country and religion.

In these situations its best to remain low profile. To run the generator only as needed (mainly when using your well to get stockpiles of water), especially during the day so that it does not become a target for theft as easily (located by it's noise in the night). I would arm myself for the protection of my loved ones irregardless of what the laws are as there would be no law enforcement to fear. The weapons would disappear upon resumption of civil order.

I really like the brainstorming of ideas within this thread and the willingness to evaluate or learn from the hard lessons being relearned during this calamity..


----------



## erikswed (Nov 15, 2013)

jon1 said:


> This is more true than not. Images of Hurricane Katrina come to mind. It just shows you how close civilization is to all out chaos. I understand how the police/military provide the stability to avoid most of this. It is outrageous for a Federal government to think that a local governments can handle the security situation on their own for disasters of such magnitude. The Federal governments should be able to wade in almost immediately to prevent the needless atrocities (revenge murders, rape, robberies) that commonly occur with the vacuum of civil order that commonly follow these events.
> 
> I have witnessed these behaviors in post-war and post-catastrophe situations and see this as an all too common pattern irregardless of country and religion.
> 
> ...


Hope it will calm down when we go dec 2. It's really good you bring this up as a reminder of the reality .


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

erikswed said:


> That sounds like a rebuild of the house


I don't know.....anybody with experience in the PI knows they can tear down and rebuild anything you need, I've always really appreciated their resourcefulness!


----------



## smiley5 (Oct 3, 2013)

A company in Cagayan De Oro called Homechoice Builders will build anything you want in concrete and re-bar. They have a in-house architect who will design whatever your specs call for... try them


----------



## erikswed (Nov 15, 2013)

smiley5 said:


> A company in Cagayan De Oro called Homechoice Builders will build anything you want in concrete and re-bar. They have a in-house architect who will design whatever your specs call for... try them


Grate thanks, Just dropped them an E-Mail. It's two hour drive from me, will see
what they say.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Another thing to check would be places up in Batanes. The wife tells me that they get a lot of storms there, and that most of the houses are built of concrete, or stone.

As far as survival, just do some Google searching for stuff on tornadoes (pretty close to typhoons), homesteading, survival living, etc. That will give you some pretty good ideas.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

erikswed ;
read your posts .
im a general contractor building/remodeling , in the far north of wisconsin usa .
giving my customer's [that north woods lodge look ] . turning a standard home ,into a log home, inside or out .

ive been thinking about this same topic - a small storm proof building , should i build in phil .
my view at this time , were concrete block walls . with vertical rebar ,inserted in the hollow cores of the block, every 2 to 3 feet on center, floor to ceiling. those cores would be filled,with crete -as wall is going up .
the wall would be build upon , a poured footing apx 10" thick by 12" wide . 2 rebar running the perimeter of the footing - with shorter rebar apx 3 feet tall , coming up out of footing , in to the same cores as ,the vertical rebar filled cores [as they are being filled . also we use what [we call ] a masonry ladder wire,,its basicly two strands of thick steel 3/32" wires apx 6" apart joined together , with a 3rd , in a zig zag . this is placed horizontally every 2 to 3 courses as walls are going up . keeping the block walls tied together horizontally . if ladder wire ,are not availble ? 3rd world - in considering using barbed wire fencing three [3 rows]. the ends near a door or window , diving into a crete filler core . note; this is a basic plan or idea , not a do all/end all -how to . during this writing , i called a very good friend , another contractor , he has a specialized building license , in florida .dealing with hurricanes . ive watched vid's on youtube , from phil . the way we lay block here vs in phil . well the block laying in phil is hmmm scary ? the lintel's above any door or window openings are another story , as is tying down the roof,,to the block walls . 
hope this note , gives you ideas . 
my friend is willing to crack open his book,,to get more specific,,,if your in the need,,for a learning curve . question ; what size bunker , were you considering ? 
best wishes .


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

northwoods said:


> erikswed ;
> read your posts .
> im a general contractor building/remodeling , in the far north of wisconsin usa .
> giving my customer's [that north woods lodge look ] . turning a standard home ,into a log home, inside or out .
> ...


you say scary... i say stupid... the locals will choose non 3000psi block over crap for a lousy $.25 per block!! don't even mention re-bar and I doubt that a Lentel is even in their construction vocabulary..

you have stay on top every step of the way on ANY construction/remodeling project. It's almost better if you can do it yourself!!

They will not fill the wall with concrete on the way up unless specified. Everything is done manually, the mixing of the concrete will not be uniform unless they have a mixer and someone doing QA on the mix.... it is all very half a$$ed and can be quite frustrating for anyone with any kind of standards... 

You could give them all of the materials, all of the tools and they would not use them and do things that they know (get by with the bare minimum)... 

here is THEIR sign!!.......


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Legs And Wings*

You could give them all of the materials, all of the tools and they would not use them and do things that they know (get by with the bare minimum)... 

here is THEIR sign!!....... {End Quote}

A hint to the wise also. All tools {of any kind} that are provided for their use (they never seem to have their own) need to be accounted for at the end of EVERY work day. If not, you'll be buying new every few days or so. Funny, how all those tools seem to grow legs or wings and vanish faster than smoke on a windy day...


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

jon1;
any idea ,,of product pricing ?
up here,,northern wisconsin [ menards .
8"x8"x16 block = $1.41
1/2" x 10' rebar = $5.04
motor mix 60lb = $3.80
our 5.5% wisconsin tax is included .
'very' interested to compare ,,prices wisconsin vs phil . !


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

northwoods said:


> jon1;
> any idea ,,of product pricing ?
> up here,,northern wisconsin [ menards .
> 8"x8"x16 block = $1.41
> ...


I paid 3600p per cubic meter for concrete and 174p per piece of rebar.I can't remember how much the block was. 

In 2009 I had a wall constructed for about 200,000p. It is 3M tall x 30 M long with two 4M metal gates (for vehicles), one 1M gate (for people) electrified spikes, lights on the pillars and reinforced the footings.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> You could give them all of the materials, all of the tools and they would not use them and do things that they know (get by with the bare minimum)...
> 
> here is THEIR sign!!....... {End Quote}
> 
> A hint to the wise also. All tools {of any kind} that are provided for their use (they never seem to have their own) need to be accounted for at the end of EVERY work day. If not, you'll be buying new every few days or so. Funny, how all those tools seem to grow legs or wings and vanish faster than smoke on a windy day...


And if you do provide some tools and they manage to be returned to you, they will be totally worthless (broken, abused, not usable).....


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

jon1-jetlag
thanks ....
very nice looking place you have there !
basic material costs seem comparable , to usa . 
however,,,your observation's ,,,,,,
haaaaa i grabbed my first beer of the evening .
ok well ...my thought of living in a hmmm -provence ,,seem very unrealistic .
had hoped to live in a natural area . even having my own small, powered banka .
CORRECT ME ; but i was 100% misinformed ...all my goodies ,would poof gone .
im not in a position,,,to build a compound ,,or of the mindset , to live in one .
im in minocqua wi , havent locked my doors in 22 years , on the small lake i live on .
for those who dont know this area , we have 1,100 lakes in oneida county - 1,300 in vilas county . deer walk by the windows,most days . a bear also as i was online . grey wolf ,by the bathroom window. i had a dream ? of living in a natural area in phil . 
looks as it really was a pipe dream ...no ?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

northwoods said:


> jon1-jetlag
> thanks ....
> very nice looking place you have there !
> basic material costs seem comparable , to usa .
> ...


In the provinces it is hard to keep secure. The place that I showed is in Mindanao. Originally I was planning on that as my final place. But I too tired of the "compound" mindset and always having to live with my head on a swivel. The place is now where the in-laws live and we visit on occasion.

That is why I moved to the Subic Freeport. I have zero security issues there. I can ride my motorcycle without issue or worry. There are several beaches nearby, the air is clean, electric is reliable and there is great water pressure.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

jon1..
thanks again !
i would love, to live in a haaaaaa warm climate .
dont mean to p*ss you guys off ...but > its 4f now looks to be -5f by morning , wind chills -20 .
...really like this site ...grrrreat !
i see i will need alot of coaching , to make my [move ] to phil happen .
im 57,,,its getting old , putting up a winters supply , of fire wood .
i still like doing it ...but .
now im feeling a bit sad ,,,,beer #2 ,,,yesssss . seeeya


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

subic ,,,,,hmmmmmm .


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jon1 said:


> you say scary... i say stupid... the locals will choose non 3000psi block over crap for a lousy $.25 per block!! don't even mention re-bar and I doubt that a Lentel is even in their construction vocabulary..
> 
> you have stay on top every step of the way on ANY construction/remodeling project. It's almost better if you can do it yourself!!
> 
> ...


The style of building in the Philippines is column and beam construction. The hollow blocks are a non-structural filler. It is normal to fill the hollow blocks and have horizontal and vertical rebar included. If your builder is not doing it properly it's time to find a new builder.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

yakc130 said:


> Another thing to check would be places up in Batanes. The wife tells me that they get a lot of storms there, and that most of the houses are built of concrete, or stone.
> 
> As far as survival, just do some Google searching for stuff on tornadoes (pretty close to typhoons), homesteading, survival living, etc. That will give you some pretty good ideas.


A typhoons is a hurricane not a tornado. In the north Atlantic it is called a hurricane, in the southern hemisphere a cyclone and in the Pacific a typhoon.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Extreme Building Codes - Building Codes and Extreme Enhancements to Protect You and Your Home - Popular Mechanics

Here is a link that will give you some ideas. After Hurricane Andrew, south Florida implemented new building codes and my house there has them. I went through 3 big storms the first year and the worst damage I had was some broken roof tiles.

Storms shutters are number 1. Tying the roof and walls together is a must.

The safe room is a good idea. Tornado country uses those.

Regarding crime, it might be a good idea to have a hidden area for some supplies. The problem would be, how do you keep a secret? You would need to build it yourself without any hired help.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thought you might like to see this. My brother-in-law's house is in Bolusao, E. Samar and in between Tacloban and Guiaun on the Leyte Gulf.

The only part of the home that survived was their CR made of concrete, the rest of the house was wood and is completely gone. It was probably just the usual concrete construction, not sure if it was reinforced. So a safe place except the storm surge was 3 ft above it.....


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

'' built like a brick [ship ? ] house . " <snip>


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Thought you might like to see this. My brother-in-law's house is in Bolusao, E. Samar and in between Tacloban and Guiaun on the Leyte Gulf.
> 
> The only part of the home that survived was their CR made of concrete, the rest of the house was wood and is completely gone. It was probably just the usual concrete construction, not sure if it was reinforced. So a safe place except the storm surge was 3 ft above it.....


Amazing the amount of destruction in the photo. Makes good sense to use a CR for protection. For those building new, it would pay to make one larger and reinforce with steel re-bar. Same with the roof and a weather-tight steel door.


----------

